# Unicorn Spotting (White Nexus)



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

OK, so maybe not what the title says, but a white door and white bumper case looks real sexy. Had a lot of compliments yesterday.

LINKS:

Bumper case: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290705606214?var=590064186858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9702wt_1396

**Here's the thing with these cases: You get what you pay for sometimes. I've ordered 8 of them, and maybe half have arrived with the rubber pulled away from the plastic (only in some parts) or it comes apart after a few weeks --- I've discovered a little bit of "Krazy Glue" will take care of it. Avoid your fingers 

Protection wise, I'm 6 feet tall and dropped it from my ear one day. It hit some concrete and bounced a good 3-4 times and it was fine. I'm extremely OCD and crazy about my electronics and it passed the test.

Battery door: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00821YEQK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Where'd you buy the door and the bumper case ?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Amazon for the battery door ($15) and eBay for the case ($4).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

More pics plz? Front view and such? Looks snazzy!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Barf said:


> More pics plz? Front view and such? Looks snazzy!


One sec. Using my daughter's ICS Droid X and I hate the camera. Lol. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Eww ICS. So last week lol.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222 (Jul 29, 2011)

That is so clean! I'm gonna have to go get this! Got the extended battery though and luckily I found a white extended battery door! Score!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

amac1222 said:


> That is so clean! I'm gonna have to go get this! Got the extended battery though and luckily I found a white extended battery door! Score!


make sure its not for GSM...it wont fit. the clips that hold it on are in different locations than the verizon door

looks good OP....is the door actually smooth? did they ditch the texture?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, it's smooth. No texture at all. Looks far better in person.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn I just had to buy a new door from Verizon and considered buying a white one instead but hadn't thought of putting a white bumper with it... I may have to do this.

Thanks for posting dude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a problem. I figured others would enjoy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

That's not a two piece case is it?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Barf said:


> That's not a two piece case is it?


Nope. One piece bumper...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a nice setup you got. Can you post a link to items from amazon? There's a lot of stuff and I would like to get it right.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep. Give me a few and I'll add it.

**Links added.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

You can get the same battery cover on ebay for $10.96 with free shipping. So you'd be saving about $4 when compared to amazon that has a shipping cost of $3.95.

http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1439.l2649

There's only one left from the looks of it









This is for the extended battery.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> You can get the same battery cover on ebay for $10.96 with free shipping. So you'd be saving about $4 when compared to amazon that has a shipping cost of $3.95.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360469307866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> There's only one left from the looks of it


First, this is for the extended battery, so nice snag.

Second, "one left" - LOL. I saw your winky. My bumper case was 1 of 4 when I first ordered it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> First, this is for the extended battery, so nice snag.
> 
> Second, "one left" - LOL. I saw your winky. My bumper case was 1 of 4 when I first ordered it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I have the extended battery. I edited my post before you made this one, or at least while you were in the process....lol


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

I got the bumper as well. Love it other than the crappy adhesive they used for it. I don't understand why another good company can't do the same with better quality. I hate having a regular case on my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

gwhiz377 said:


> I got the bumper as well. Love it other than the crappy adhesive they used for it. I don't understand why another good company can't do the same with better quality. I hate having a regular case on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Put some Krazy Glue on a toothpick. Profit. Better than they come!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

The model numbers on all of the bumper cases say its for the GSM version of the phone. Does it fit the VZW model snugly/correctly?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> The model numbers on all of the bumper cases say its for the GSM version of the phone. Does it fit the VZW model snugly/correctly?


He has a VZW model so I would say so.....


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, they fit good with either battery. It's a snug fit and you have to do maybe 10% work to get it on. Real easy. You'll be happy for $5 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

Sooo with the bumper case... What's the difference between the gsm and the lte models? The only thing I can see is the shape of the bottom of the battery cover.


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

(continued from my last post. I couldn't edit it) The bumper case I have is for the gsm. So I don't know if the lte is the same or not.


----------



## reissgrant (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks great! Just bought them both. Thanks for the links!

Sent from the future


----------

